# Stocking around Lehtrinops Intermedius...



## andriagirlie (Feb 18, 2014)

I am new to cichlids, though I have been reading quite a bit here on the forums/library and taking my time in getting my 72 gallon tank set up. I have everything just about ready to go, just waiting on nitrogen cycle to get more squared away before I actually get fish.

Reason for my post is that I am seeking a little help in selection of cichlids/fish to go with one in particular. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the look of Hap Lethrinops Intermedius. I most definitely want one or two to be in the tank. I really would like a nice rainbow selection of fish overall. Yellows, reds, blues...

Any suggestions as to what to put with the Lethrinops Intermedius to make my rainbow?


----------



## andriagirlie (Feb 18, 2014)

More specific....

These are the ones I really love in the sense of what they look like but I don't know about compatibility....I would like to get 2 of each...

Moorii
Yellow Lab
Creamsicle Peacock
Albino Eureka Red
Polystigma
Mloto Kiloma Island


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

The stocking around the lethrinops looks fine except maybe the yellow labs. Yellow labs are mbuna and can be a handful with peacocks and haps. Mbuna are not usually recommended with haps and peacocks because of their aggressiveness. Some people crowd the tank and it has worked for them. I have never found mbunas to work in my all male hap/peacock tank. Buying them unsexed in groups of two as juveniles could be a problem. If they end up being 2 males, they will usually fight one another. You can either buy sexed male juveniles and go for an all male tank or you can buy two or three unsexed juvies and rehome the others once you determine genders. No two fish should look alike in a all male tank. The other way is to have breeding groups 1M to 3-5 F. You can only have 2 maybe 3 breeding groups in a 72G though.


----------



## andriagirlie (Feb 18, 2014)

Perhaps an albino sunshine peacock for yellow then?


----------



## andriagirlie (Feb 18, 2014)

Also, you think im ok with a polystigma? I was trading that they may be too predatory.

Could I add a venustus too?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Which moori were you looking into? Cyrtocara moori? Tropheus moori?

Any Nimbochromis grows too large for a 72 gallon aquarium.

I have kept Labidochromis with Peacocks and Haps for decades without any issues.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Beautiful cichlid, one of my favorites. I have kept one for a while now. This guy is over 6 inches. My take on this fish --- very active. He grew quite quickly to this size from 4 inches when I got him.

Initially had him in a 72 gallon bow front. But because of him being a very active fish and his growth spurt, I had to move him to a 125 gallon tank.

Aggression - he is not a wimpy fish. Though generally peaceful, I can see him being a real bully. If not for a male Blue Moorii , he will be easily the king of the 125.

I had 2 initially in 2 separate tanks. I had to sell the other one as he acquired a hate towards peacocks, these fish can fight. I think when he was new in the tank, the Lwandas, Lemon Jake slap him around a bit. But when he got bigger, he was going at any peacock in the tank.

So if you keep him with not overly aggressive haps and peacocks, he will be ok. Again, this fish can hold their own...except the Blue Moorii is a tad quicker.

BTW, I did purchase another juvenile male, this is how much I love this fish.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Aulonocara baenschi or Benga cichlid has a lot of yellow if you wabt to replace instead of the yellow labs.


----------



## andriagirlie (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the info!

Ok, The nimbochromis is out.

The moorii is crytocara....


----------



## cprings (Sep 10, 2003)

Here are a few shots of my intermedius. He is the alpha in my tank and is stern but not too harsh to the others. He actually plays the peacemaker role when the others start fighting. 

Male moori can push 8" and would likely eventually warrant a 6' tank. However, they are slow growers and if upgrading is in your future this could be an option. A Placidochromis electra "deep water hap" would be a nice alternative. I have one lab that is second in command but does well with the others so far. This is my current stock in my 90 gallon which may give you some more ideas. 
Aulonocara lwanda 
Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Chidunga Rocks)
Aulonocara (Fire Fish)
OB Peacock
Red Shoulder Peacock
Ngara Flametail
Labidochromis caeruleus (yellow lab)
Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius"
Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)
Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe Rock)
Sciaenochromis fryeri (Maleri Is.)
Copadichromis borleyi 
Lethrinops sp. "Red Cap" (Itungi)
Placidochromis electra
9 Giant Danios
4 - Syno. petricola
1 - Bristlenose Pleco


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd do 1m:4f of yellow labs, Intermedius and Aulonocara German Red.


----------



## andriagirlie (Feb 18, 2014)

Beautiful guy Cprings!

And thanks for the ideas!


----------



## maverick48 (Aug 5, 2013)

Most mbuna don't get along well with peacocks and Haps, yellow labs are one exception, as are pseudotropheus acei. Since you only have a 72, I would suggest getting at least one of each of those as they won't take up too much room.


----------

